# Starting to give up hope..



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,I'm here to tell my story because it is literally ALL I can think about anymore and I feel as if my family, friends, and boyfriend are tired of hearing me talk about the issues I'm having. They all say they're always there for me (and they are) but I can't help but think they just wish they could put duct tape over my mouth to shut me up. So here's the deal...I'm a 23-year-old female and have been experiencing symptoms for over 6 months, but they've recently become much worse. I have horrible, sharp stomach pains after I eat and I feel unbelievably bloated all the time. I have constipation, which is helped slightly by taking a fiber supplement, but I'm still in pain and "feel" constipated. I get headaches almost daily, extremely fatigued, weak, light-headed, and I feel spaced-out all the time no matter how much sleep I get. I get shaky and my heart races sometimes. I'm 5'2" and am usually around 100 lbs, but I weighed myself this morning and have gotten down to 91 lbs. I tested negative for Celiac Disease and had an ultrasound, but nothing was found. I've been keeping a food journal, but I can't find a pattern. The only thing found in my bloodwork was a low B12 level. I'm getting an endoscopy in two weeks to rule out damage to the intestines or other abnormalities, but the doctor said he doesn't think we'll find anything. Every doctor I go to looks at me like I'm crazy! They just say "It's probably IBS." So, I've done some research, but all I find is "There's NO cure for IBS, however there are a few things that MIGHT make it easier." Well, most of the things I try don't help. I'm so lost and discouraged...PLEASE help. Any words of encouragement will do. I burst into tears at random times throughout the day because I don't know how much longer I can live like this. It's effecting my entire life, my job, my ability to do anything besides sit on the couch in agony.Thank you for letting me share my story. Reading others' accounts have at least let me know I'm not alone.-Cait


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Use a non stimulant laxative. An osmotic laxative can help. Constipation IBS'ers do better treating it everyday rather than waiting to get backed up and THEN trying to treat it. So maybe start small.... take a stool softener daily as well as the fiber. Use foods as well.. fruits high in sorbitol (think prunes or see this list for loads more options: http://www.healthhype.com/foods-high-in-fructose-sorbitol-fructans-and-fodmaps.html )But you should be 'treating' this _daily_ and obviously a fiber supplement isn't enough for you. So try to add some stool softeners and some dietary changes and see how you do.Also.. work on your thinking! The sooner you accept this and the fact that near 20% of the population is walking around with some form of IBS and you are not alone... should help you. Try to get this IN perspective. Everyone on the planet has something about their bodies that doesn't work "perfectly". We happen to have this (IBS) and not for nothing.. I can think of WAY worse things to have. I have learned negative thinking leads to more negative and positive thinking leads to more positive.Here read this it might help you understand what I am saying:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515Keep your head up and don't give up! We all know there simply isn't a quick fix for IBS. BUT>>>>You WILL learn how to manage your symptoms in time! Have some faith in yourself!Keep us posted!And see the Constipation Forum for more info & help.


----------



## strato86 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had IBS-D for seven years, and I still can't find patterns, and also treatments that help, I have tried nearly everything, but I keep finding new things to try. If you have only had it for 6 months, then believe me, you haven't tried everything, so don't tell yourself that please. Don't stop doing research, and don't expect each new thing you try to work, it is a long and arduous process, I'm sorry to say. Keep going.....


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

strato86 said:


> I've had IBS-D for seven years, and I still can't find patterns, and also treatments that help, I have tried nearly everything, but I keep finding new things to try. If you have only had it for 6 months, then believe me, you haven't tried everything, so don't tell yourself that please. Don't stop doing research, and don't expect each new thing you try to work, it is a long and arduous process, I'm sorry to say. Keep going.....


My mom was telling me the same thing. It really is hard for me to deal with dead-end leads, but I have to keep reminding myself that this is going to be a process. It was difficult for me to accept that at first, but if this is really what I have then I am going to have to find ways to improve (even if it's just slightly). I'll never stop searching for answers. Thanks for the advice and good luck with your own search!


----------



## lacey555 (Aug 6, 2011)

Caitk1216 said:


> Hi everyone,I'm here to tell my story because it is literally ALL I can think about anymore and I feel as if my family, friends, and boyfriend are tired of hearing me talk about the issues I'm having. They all say they're always there for me (and they are) but I can't help but think they just wish they could put duct tape over my mouth to shut me up. So here's the deal...I'm a 23-year-old female and have been experiencing symptoms for over 6 months, but they've recently become much worse. I have horrible, sharp stomach pains after I eat and I feel unbelievably bloated all the time. I have constipation, which is helped slightly by taking a fiber supplement, but I'm still in pain and "feel" constipated. I get headaches almost daily, extremely fatigued, weak, light-headed, and I feel spaced-out all the time no matter how much sleep I get. I get shaky and my heart races sometimes. I'm 5'2" and am usually around 100 lbs, but I weighed myself this morning and have gotten down to 91 lbs. I tested negative for Celiac Disease and had an ultrasound, but nothing was found. I've been keeping a food journal, but I can't find a pattern. The only thing found in my bloodwork was a low B12 level. I'm getting an endoscopy in two weeks to rule out damage to the intestines or other abnormalities, but the doctor said he doesn't think we'll find anything. Every doctor I go to looks at me like I'm crazy! They just say "It's probably IBS." So, I've done some research, but all I find is "There's NO cure for IBS, however there are a few things that MIGHT make it easier." Well, most of the things I try don't help. I'm so lost and discouraged...PLEASE help. Any words of encouragement will do. I burst into tears at random times throughout the day because I don't know how much longer I can live like this. It's effecting my entire life, my job, my ability to do anything besides sit on the couch in agony.Thank you for letting me share my story. Reading others' accounts have at least let me know I'm not alone.-Cait


----------



## lacey555 (Aug 6, 2011)

Have yourself checked for a microscopic parasite. Doctor's don't always know to look for theses. I have blastocystic hominis wich causes different symptoms in different people. Good luck, Cait.


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know!! I just researched parasites and my symptoms absolutely fit, but it seems as if my symptoms could fit a lot of things. I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about it because a parasite infection really makes sense. It kinda freaks me out thinking about something living in there though. EWWW! lol I really hope that's not the cause, but I'll look into it for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

So now I'm convinced I have a parasite, after doing TONS of online research. However, I'M FREAKING OUT now because I'm scared to death that there's something inside of my body! I can deal with something microscopic, but if I have some kind of worm or a tapeworm I'll lose my mind! Is there any way someone can calm my nerves until I get my endoscopy done in one week? My symptoms again:Low B12 (borderline)Chronic fatigueSlight weight loss (could be from eating less because I'm hardly ever hungry)NauseaAbdominal painConstipationHeadachesBloated feelingBecoming full earlyFeeling full most of the timeFrequent gas and burping (no heartburn)Pain under left rib cage (occasional)Anxiety/Slight DepressionImpaired thinking/foggy mindFeeling like I'm going to faintThanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is there any way someone can calm my nerves until I get my endoscopy done in one week?


Now to tell the truth.. that is your job. You are in charge of your nerves. My personal rule is I don't worry until someone (ie: the Dr) tells me to.If you had a stool analysis done already "worms" could have been ruled out already.


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know, but it's tough! lol I'm working on calming myself down. I havn't had a stool analysis done yet, but the GI doc is doing an endoscopy next Tuesday. I told myself this morning that I'd stop obsessing/worrying because there's really nothing I can do right now. I took your advice (which was similar to the doc's) and have been taking dulcolax and have doubled up on the fiber. Dietary changes havn't seemed to make a difference yet, but I know that can sometimes take awhile. The dulcolax and fiber do help me go much more often, but that's the only change in my symptoms. I also started taking Omeprazol yesterday, which was prescribed by my doctor. Thanks for being a voice of reason!


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

So I had an endoscopy on Tuesday and the doctor found NOTHING. He said I look perfectly healthy and I saw the pictures..he's right. Everything looks beautiful, in fact. He did a biopsy though and we should have the results this Tuesday. I asked to be tested for H Pylori and similar infections because I really think that's what I have. Does anyone know if you can still have H Pylori even though nothing is visible in an endoscopy. I'm aware that not everyone develops ulcers from H Pylori and that the evidence of an infection is microscopic.Anyway, if it's not H Pylori, etc., I will take the doctor's word for it and accept that I have IBS. I am seeing a nutritionist next week to help me find ways to deal with IBS and find a diet that might help me feel somewhat better.I understand that many, MANY people deal with IBS on a daily basis and it is a real thing. I guess I just wanted my problem to be something that I could control. I also know that there are worse things to have, but people with digestive symptoms struggle too. I never knew stomach problems could have this much of an impact on my life.I'm slowly learning to deal and to take things into perspective. Being ill makes you value the little things and makes you notice the things you DO have that make your life great.I'll be back with an update, I'm sure. Good luck everyone!-Cait


----------



## Improvement! (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope your tests come back with what you want them to say, I know when I did mine I wasn't sure what to expect, or what to do when they told me what was wrong, I did every test in the books and nothing came up, FRUSTRATING! But I have had IBS since I was 12, living with it this long is arduous for sure, but you get used to it, and I have actually gotten myself into a routine where I can live through my day a- ok One thing I know works best for me (although I have IBS-D) is do NOT eat fruit in the morning, I stick to a good big bowl of high fiber cereal w/ skim milk, and if I get hungry during the day* which if I do I CANNOT let me stomach be empty too long or I am ill* I have a few fiber 1 granola bars and I'm okay!I take 300mg of Dicetel a day and it really helps me, I will have to take it the rest of my life though :c I went through a very low stage myself where I just was so tired of spending my whole life in the washroom I even stopped eating after a while it got so bad..But dont give up hope, you're not alone!Good luck hope you get good news!!


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the support! I'm glad you figured out what works for you! I've also found that fruit is something I should avoid. I love fruit! lol But I love feeling better more than I love fruit. If I keep my stomach empty for too long, I also run into problems. It's amazing to come on this site and find people who feel exactly as I do.My test results came back negative and I was very upset at first. I know that sounds crazy, but I really wanted a diagnosis. I went to a dietician yesterday and, as an IBS sufferer herself, she knows A LOT about it. She gave me so much information and we're making some changes to my diet for the next 3 weeks to see what works best for me Thanks again!


----------



## Eowyne (Apr 28, 2011)

Gosh what a moving story!!! I had loads of tests to and they came back with nothing and I also was desperate for it not to be IBS! But actually - thank god it is!!! Thank god it's not something that kills you lol. Anyway I hope you get better and I hope you alleviate your symptoms. My doctors are #### and I still haven't found a real answer but you sound like you're on the right track


----------



## Caitk1216 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response! You're right..thank god it's IBS and not something that can kill us. One of my good friends just got over stomach cancer and it made me realize how lucky I am. I know how you feel about the doctors..they've done NOTHING! lol I know my symptoms are odd and it's tough to diagnose someone if you can't find any visible evidence of a problem, but still.I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see the "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic. I believe the suggestions there will enable you to control your symptoms in a manageable way. Please let me know if the comments help. I just wish someone had told me about baking soda several years (no -- decades) sooner! The doctors don't seem to ever mention it -- I think it's too simple and relatively inexpensive for them. Just my opinion. Best of luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## pelskate (Nov 21, 2011)

Kylepa said:


> Please see the "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic. I believe the suggestions there will enable you to control your symptoms in a manageable way. Please let me know if the comments help. I just wish someone had told me about baking soda several years (no -- decades) sooner! The doctors don't seem to ever mention it -- I think it's too simple and relatively inexpensive for them. Just my opinion. Best of luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


If you have continuing issues do what I didray to God for healing every day and night for two years and continuing.God told me I had Celiac 8/1/10 after severe cramping and D, and stopped eating wheat which helped some; I went on SCD 1/1/11 which helped a bit more; *** 9/1/11 started 3-day fast to get my GI system to calm down(scary since I was already below minimum healthy weight, but worthwhile): things calmed down a bit, I added pumpkin one day and still calm, added yogurt two days later and got light cramping at night from casien intolerance; friend suggested enzymes; I took pancreatin with yogurt and was fine. Adding one food per day after that, I gradually found: meat, fish, eggs, walnuts, pecans fine; broccoli family fine with 6 capsules legumase anti-gas capsules; Onions OK with sucrase enzymes; lactose-free milk w/enzymes fine; fructose intolerance for high fructose veggies and most fruits, but able to eat them with "n" grams of glucose if there are "n" grams of fructose in the food. I get the glucose from lactose-free milk since the lactose is split into glucose and galactose; I can also now add dextrose=glucose=corn sugar instead of the milk if I prefer. Now, a few months later, my sensitive gut is much less sensitive and I am gradually healing.


----------

